# 365 pounds - The Heaviest Player



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Shaq is 365 ibs. I read espn.com today.
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=smith_sam&id=1773280

who are the top 5 big guys in the History. (by weight)


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't know about all time, but Tractor Traylor's pretty big...So is Jahidi White, Oliver Miller and Rodney Rogers.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> This is the 12th season for O'Neal and if you walk around with 365 pounds -- plus or minus 40


I don't know, but to me this doesn't sound like a very definite statement. Not that I doubt the number, just that I don't think we can say for sure that is his weight.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

who knows Shaq's weight?


----------



## roastedtoaster (Mar 16, 2004)

http://basketballreference.com/players/playerpage.htm?ilkid=HAMILTH01

Height: 7' 2'' Weight: 330

330 is being generous.

he and shaq come to mind


----------



## PoorPoorSonics (Mar 20, 2004)

That HS kid in the McD's game, Davis , I think they said he was 325, and only 6'8.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

A few years ago there was a guy in college named Brad "Big Continent" Millard, who was supposed to be close to 380lbs at one point. I don't know if he ever played in the NBA though.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PoorPoorSonics</b>!
> That HS kid in the McD's game, Davis , I think they said he was 325, and only 6'8.


Glen Davis, a Very Good HS prospect is 6-8, 345. He also might play in the NFL.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Glen Davis*



> Originally posted by <b>PoorPoorSonics</b>!
> That HS kid in the McD's game, Davis , I think they said he was 325, and only 6'8.


Glen Davis, a Very Good HS prospect is 6-8, 345. He also might play in the NFL.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

What about 900 lb. Escalade? Course, he's not in the NBA.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> What about 900 lb. Escalade? Course, he's not in the NBA.


900? unbelievable.


----------



## nikeflightz (Apr 1, 2004)

shaq weighs way more than 365. remember during that show, inside the nba on tnt, when kenny and ernie and those ppl weighed charles barkley? dude, charles weighed like 350 pounds, man. and he is about six or more inches shorter than o'neal. i bet shaq weighs sumthin like 450 or 500. that fat blob needs to use paper towels as toilet paper. seriously.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

:no:


----------



## PoorPoorSonics (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep, thanks Celts, bigger than I thought even. I remember them commenting also on what a good guy he was.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

nm


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nikeflightz</b>!
> shaq weighs way more than 365. remember during that show, inside the nba on tnt, when kenny and ernie and those ppl weighed charles barkley? dude, charles weighed like 350 pounds, man. and he is about six or more inches shorter than o'neal. i bet shaq weighs sumthin like 450 or 500. that fat blob needs to use paper towels as toilet paper. seriously.


Umm... no. CB was like 320, but he was fat and out of shape compared to Shaq. He trimmed down to sub-300 for that contest. I think 365 is just about right for Shaq... Rmember when he was "just" 303? Just for comparison.
Shaq @ 303
















He was a lot more fun to watch back in those days.
Shaq @ 365


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Oliver Miller was pretty big. He's got this pizza addiction (alledgedly ate 12 pizzas one night) an opposing fan in the student section during his college days ordered a pizza to his name. Miller once left the raptors bench to go in line for pizza.

He lost a lot of weight (90 lbs) to make it back to the NBA.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

"Baby Sofo" is now 352 lb, here in Italy :grinning:


----------



## SAKings (Mar 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>nikeflightz</b>!
> shaq weighs way more than 365. remember during that show, inside the nba on tnt, when kenny and ernie and those ppl weighed charles barkley? dude, charles weighed like 350 pounds, man. and he is about six or more inches shorter than o'neal. i bet shaq weighs sumthin like 450 or 500. that fat blob needs to use paper towels as toilet paper. seriously.


And Charles barkley doesnt condition himself anymore AND SHAQ DOES...that makes no sense..I see shaq being 330-360 max...

In orlando he use to be 305 or something if I remember correctly.


----------



## therealdeal (Dec 24, 2003)

But after winning those three championships, Shaq actually started believing he did it himself, without the help of the referees and David Starn. This conflicted with his subconsciousness, because deep down even he knew he was nothing without the refs.This conflict between conscious and subconscious caused a chemical reaction which caused the manure content in his head to baloon each year. So by now he has at least 30-40 pounds of manure where his brain is supposed to be.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd bet mocho denario that Big Shaq is anywhere from 385 - 425. Just look at him he looks to be a little over weight and he is what 7'2? He's got to be around 400.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> But after winning those three championships, Shaq actually started believing he did it himself, without the help of the referees and David Starn. This conflicted with his subconsciousness, because deep down even he knew he was nothing without the refs.This conflict between conscious and subconscious caused a chemical reaction which caused the manure content in his head to baloon each year. So by now he has at least 30-40 pounds of manure where his brain is supposed to be.


You say a lot of crap, but for once this crap is actually good. lol!:laugh:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SAKings</b>!
> 
> 
> And Charles barkley doesnt condition himself anymore AND SHAQ DOES...that makes no sense..I see shaq being 330-360 max...
> ...


he was skinny at orlando. 365 is reasonable estimate, 330 is too low.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I remember a Lakers vs Rockets game a few years ago, some guy on the Rockets with last name Hamilton was supposedly 400 pounds. I think that was the same game with the Barkley vs Shaq fight.


----------

